# Question about used Aquarium water



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

Is the water I get out of my tanks during a water change good to use in my garden? I didn't notice this question being asked before so please forgive me if i didn't look hard enough. Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Is it good to use in you garden?...... Heck yea it's good for the garden, its like a liquid fertilizer!


----------



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

I heard someone mention that in passing... way back when I didn't have any tanks... so I was just wondering if there was any truth to it.

Thanks.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

the weeds on the side of my house is a testiment to that lol


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Dechlorinated and nitrogen enhanced!


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

It's good for plants, but it can attract raccoons, so I wouldn't use it in pots.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i use it in my veg garden. works wonders. also great in my house plants


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

They love it, find a plant that you have more than one of and try just putting the water on the same plant every time. It will out perform the other in a hurry. I would be curious though if the salt builds up for those that add it to their tank. I only add salt as a medication and drain this water into the street.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

My brother drains his reef tank into the lawn with no ill effects, so at least St Augustine grass will tolerate it!


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I have saint Augustine as well so I guess I'm ok.


----------

